# Chemuyil



## Hilary47 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a place in Chemuyil for 6 months. Very happy. A couple of questions- How much is a cab from Akumal and Tulum to Chemuyil? Where is nearest ATM? How far to bus for Playa?
I also need a place to stay for 2 weeks Dec 27 to Jan 7 as owners will be in my place.Any ideas or should I just wait until I get there.
Gracias
Hilary


----------



## ayaandstu (Sep 6, 2011)

Hilary47 said:


> I have a place in Chemuyil for 6 months. Very happy. A couple of questions- How much is a cab from Akumal and Tulum to Chemuyil? Where is nearest ATM? How far to bus for Playa?
> I also need a place to stay for 2 weeks Dec 27 to Jan 7 as owners will be in my place.Any ideas or should I just wait until I get there.
> Gracias
> Hilary


Hello Hilary,
We just saw your post. We recently finished construction of our home in Tulum and it's available for both short term and long term rental. If you are still looking for either the 6 month rental or just the 2 week rental let us know. It is available to rent starting October 14th of this year.
Our website is at - santarita dot imagemarketing dot ca

Thanks Adrienne and Stu from Peterborough, Ontario


----------

